# ازالة الدهون من القطع المراد طلائها



## athersaeed1970 (26 مارس 2009)

ازالةالدهون degreasing
:59::59:
أيجاد نسبة التركيز (activity , dgog) 

( طريقة العمل قياس نسبة ( Dgog 
……………………………………………………….
نأخذ ( 10 ml ) من الحوض في دورق ونظيف قطرات من الدليل فينونفثالين ونسحح مع ( (Hcl 0.2 N إلى إن يتحول لون المحلول من الأرجواني إلى عديم اللون 
الحسابات
………………….
g /L Dg0g =.07 6 * حجم الحامض

( طريقة العمل لقياس الفعالية (Activity 

………………………………………………………………………
تأخذ (10ml) من الحوض في دورق ونظيف قطرات من كاشف مثيل اورنج ونسحح مع (Hcl 0.2N) 
إلى إن يتحول اللون الأصفر إلى البرتقالي





الحسابات
……………………..
Y-2X
……..= Activity
Y 

Y = تعني حجم الحامض المسحح مع المثيل اورنج
X = تعني حجم الحامض المسحح مع الفينونفثالين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مارس 2009)

thank u very much ...........


----------



## عباس المشرقي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

athersaeed1970 قال:


> ازالةالدهون degreasing
> :59::59:
> أيجاد نسبة التركيز (activity , dgog)
> 
> ...


 


نشكرك علي هذا الموضوع 

اريد معرفه كيف يطلع لون الذهب السنغفوري محمر الون برغم ان لون الذهب اصفر 

اريد الطريقه التي تستخدم لجعل الذهب بهذا الون


----------

